# RG Industries



## Baldy

Has anybody heard of RG Industries of Miami,Florida? I know they made or sold .22 caliber revolvers. Anyone know anything else about them??
Thanks Baldy...


----------



## Charlie

Baldy said:


> Has anybody heard of RG Industries of Miami,Florida? I know they made or sold .22 caliber revolvers. Anyone know anything else about them??
> Thanks Baldy...


The only ones I've ever seen were about 25 years ago. Don't know about now but the ones I saw were pure crap. The resembled a cap pistol in fit and finish. They were very cheap back then (less than $35) if memory serves me. :smt028 :smt102 :smt102 But hey, that was a long time ago. They're probably top of the line now.


----------



## 44magFMJ

I remember they were selling guns about 15 years ago, but haven't seen or heard from them since.


----------



## Baldy

I run that same question on the S&W web site and got the same responses. They were junk. A friend ask me about it as he has one that I had never seen. I was in the dark when I asked about it. I see the light now..10-4..
Thanks for the info....... Baldy


----------



## skinning leather

I own a couple of RG IND. 22 LR revolvers. I do agree with all of you about their poor quality, however replacement parts are available and usually pretty cheap. With a little TLC and a few new parts here and there, they make very good backup pieces.


----------



## hawcer

I have one...I can say, it hasn't fallen apart yet.Not accurate at all.
I think it's only purpose is for point-blank use...a last resort sort of thing.It has sentimental value to me ....or It would have been gone along time ago.

I imagine most are used to rob gas stations and then are tossed as far as possible into a river....:anim_lol:


----------



## leslieH

Where do you find the parts. My Father gave me one when I was young and in a bad marriage.......never used it, but now I have lose the base pin that keeps the chamber from flopping around. Would love to find the pin.


----------



## DJ Niner

leslieH said:


> Where do you find the parts. My Father gave me one when I was young and in a bad marriage.......never used it, but now I have lose the base pin that keeps the chamber from flopping around. Would love to find the pin.


You'll need to know the model number, as the parts for different revolver models usually do not interchange. Look on the side of the frame, the sides and top of the barrel, and around the grip area for a model number. Once you find the model number, make a note of it, and then go to this website:

RG Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts

and click on the link for the model you own. If they have the cylinder pin available, it will show a price, then assuming you have a credit card you can order it and have it shipped directly to your home.


----------



## Vern

First time posting on this site. took a bit to figure out


----------



## Vern

I actually worked for the place. They were forced to go out of business after Brady sued for millions. In the end, were able to correct many faults except for the RG22L. 
They products a RG14 2" and 4" barrels, RG23, RG 25 (SA), RG31, RG38, RG42 and had started to roll out a RG74 which ceramic molds were used. Frames were cast in Miami and the parts sets were imported from Germany by. Miami had mostly Cubans and did what was expected. They also product drill and precision lathe chucks; the latter were for oil field operations. They closed their doors the first part of 86.
RG31 and 38 were down right nasty and dangerous to fire. RG22L would fire 2 degrees to the left. RG25 would jam. All would shake and rattle. Took a lot of stress trying to correct simple machining error. Cheap labor comes with a price, thus the nickname "Saturday Night Special"


----------



## BILLGA

I have a RG 26, a 25 cal nice size carry but the holding pin is missing. Numrich is sold out. Any other suggestions for a source? Also, any reason to believe this little 
semiautomatic has better quality than the other models you mentioned? I inherited it from my Dad; not sure where he got it but I like the size for carry.


----------



## Sgt45

Pure and simple - JUNK.


----------

